# Difficulty finding Black Powder



## Sharps4590 (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi all,
I am having difficulty finding any dealer or gun shop that stocks black powder.  Does anyone know of a shop in GA that sell actual black powder. Have never tried new replacement powders in my percussion Sharps.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2018)

Bass Pro in Macon carries it. It won`t be on the shelf. You have to ask for it.


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 19, 2018)

I order mine online and have it shipped to my door.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 19, 2018)

If you're talking about real BP like goex, NOT a substitute, t7, bh209, etc, I'd appreciate if you could send me info on your source.

can't finding it locally. Thanks.



Darkhorse said:


> I order mine online and have it shipped to my door.


----------



## Steve-ALA (Aug 19, 2018)

Graf and Son’s is who I order from.  They have a website


----------



## Sharps4590 (Aug 19, 2018)

Looks like online or a trip to Macon. I called Cabelas in Acworth and at first the clerk didn’t know what I was asking and then asked some else who said “no”.   I will call Bass Pro in Duluth tomorrow. Having same proplems getting musket caps. Thanks for your help!


----------



## SASS249 (Aug 19, 2018)

Deercreek gunshop at 280 S. Fairground St. in Marietta.  Family owned and pretty much have anything needed for muzzleloaders, including real black powder


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 20, 2018)

Try the Blackhorn 209 in that Sharps that all I shoot in my Sharps now, out shot my Swiss powder, I ordered it from Bass pro had it delivered to the store picked it up there no shipping charge or haz mat charge


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 20, 2018)

georgia_home said:


> If you're talking about real BP like goex, NOT a substitute, t7, bh209, etc, I'd appreciate if you could send me info on your source.
> 
> can't finding it locally. Thanks.



Yes, I'm talking real Black powder. Goex black powder is all I shoot. When deciding on a supplier read the website closely, some will ship 5 pounds, some only 25 pounds. Some allow you to mix powders in your order and some don't. And really check the price as I've seen some selling a can of powder for $30.
This place looks good price per can is $18.70 https://www.buffaloarms.com/black-powder-info
I can't find the people I bought mine from. But it's been a long time ago. I bought 50 pounds and it takes awhile for one shooter to burn it all up. Go online and search for blackpowder for sale and browse the results.


----------



## Sharps4590 (Aug 20, 2018)

Will stop by Deercreek tomorrow. Will also consider Blackhorn. Having trouble with ignition on black powder equivelents. Hoping to convert musket nipple to 209 primers.


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 20, 2018)

Go to Deercreek and be done with it.  Price will be about $30 per pound and they will have Goex 2F, 3F and maybe 4F in stock.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 21, 2018)

Blackhorn will only work reliably in an inline muzzleloader and then sometimes only after changing or modifying the breech plug.


----------



## Sharps4590 (Aug 21, 2018)

Stopped by Deercreek today and yes, they DO stock true black powder. Also stock CCI 4 leaf musket caps.  They are getting hard to find as well. Prices not bad either. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Sharps4590 (Aug 21, 2018)

Has anyone replaced the musket nipple with a mag-spark that has a cap with a firing pin so you can use 209 primers?  The mag-spark is on the right and nipple on the left. This mag-spark is not the replacement for nipple shown.


----------



## Muldoon (Sep 12, 2018)

Powder Inc.

Deliver to your door! Buy a case and be done with it....for a while!


----------



## trial&error (Sep 27, 2018)

True black powder has to be stored in a magazine.  It will not be on the shelf.  If you go to Bass Pro (macon) You will have to insist that it is stored in the back in the magazine, and find the one employee who understands what you are saying.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 28, 2018)

How is everyone storing black powder at home? If it has to be stored in a magazine I surely am not doing it correctly. Mine is stored in double water tight plastic containers in my gun safe. 
Jeff


----------



## Muldoon (Sep 28, 2018)

Ain't nobody AT HOME got a 'MAGAZINE'! It has to be stored in a so-called MAGAZINE at a commercial sales facility! You can store it UNDER YOUR BED at home if you so choose!! Lord help 'em! They just don't like to read!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 28, 2018)

Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## JackSprat (Sep 28, 2018)

Muldoon said:


> Ain't nobody AT HOME got a 'MAGAZINE'! It has to be stored in a so-called MAGAZINE at a commercial sales facility! You can store it UNDER YOUR BED at home if you so choose!! Lord help 'em! They just don't like to read!!



Maybe, maybe not.

If you have over a certain amount, even at home, it must be stored in a "magazine" (which can be nothing more than a plywood cabinet in some circumstance).  

How and how much you can store is covered in the local fire code, usually by incorporation of a national fire code, and can be difficult to dig out - which is why I'm not doing it.

National Fire Code also covers transportation of smokeless powder, and I regularly see people leave the club after a "big buy" with more smokeless in their car than the law allows.

It may seem like a non-event to you, until you find out you have voided your insurance on your home or automobile.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 28, 2018)

That last sentence is the reason for the original question. A young man who worked for me, father reloaded for family and friends. An explosion killed him and destroyed house. Insurance denied all claims because it was not stored in a magazine. I asked my insurance at that time and they said they would have to look into it. Their follow up stated all ammo had to be stored in a fire proof box. 
I’m just wanting to make sure we all are aware of the loophole insurance companies can use to deny a claim. 
Jeff


----------



## Muldoon (Sep 28, 2018)

A plywood cabinet is about as useless for a 'magazine' as teats on a boar hog!!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 28, 2018)

Muldoon said:


> A plywood cabinet is about as useless for a 'magazine' as teats on a boar hog!!



Actually if it is constructed correctly it is nearly ideal.

I did explosives work. Our magazines were a wooden box with a sheet metal skin. The sheet metal was to protect the wood from the weather.

You want a solid box with a flimsy top so any explosion energy is directed upwards or you could have a flimsy side to direct that energy sideways. A solid box all around simply holds the energy until it finds an escape and it will find an escape.


----------



## Darkhorse (Sep 29, 2018)

I store mine in the container it was delivered in, a thick cardboard box. Except for a few cans on a shelf that's easy to get to.


----------



## JackSprat (Sep 29, 2018)

Muldoon said:


> A plywood cabinet is about as useless for a 'magazine' as teats on a boar hog!!




While normally I would defer to your superior knowledge of the subject, no doubt derived from years of intensive field testing with different explosives and magazine materials, the ignorant toads at the National Fire Protection Association, who develop the codes that are the law in nearly every jurisdiction with a fire department, and which codes are incorporated into nearly every homeowners and property casualty policy, disagree with you.

FWIW, many reloading manual have a pamphlet on powder storage requirements.


----------



## Muldoon (Sep 29, 2018)

While I disagree with you!


----------



## jglenn (Oct 4, 2018)

while it doesn't use the musket cap my old TC Hawkins used #11. I did replace the nipple with the Mag - spark style using 209 primers.. Major difference in ignition.

My 50 cal now sounds like a 308 going off. BTW I shoot Pyrodex R


----------

